# 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?



## kashia89 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

eine (bisher) stille Mitleserin stellt sich & Teich vor... und hat direkt 1000 Fragen!

Eigentlich wollte ich schon immer einen Teich & hab hier ein bischen, da ein bischen geguckt, gestöbert, mitgelesen... bis wir letzte Woche das Glück hatten, ganz spontan einen gebrauchten ca.3000-L-Fertigteich (Schale) von einem Kumpel meines Mannes zu übernehmen. Nicht lang gefackelt, für 80 eur (!!!) letzten Freitag eingepackt & mitgenommen. Am gleichen WE haben die Jungs das Ding eingebuddelt & ich hab angefangen, ernsthaft zu stöbern & mich schlau zu machen.... möchten den Teich gern komplett Fisch- & techniklos betreiben. Die Schale ist etwa 3,5 x 2,5 m groß, 110 cm an der tiefsten Stelle. 3 Stufen auf ca 40cm ausgespart, und diese typische rundumlaufende "Sumpfzone"...

Sonntag abend bei der teichpflanzenzentrale bestellt & (dank Zahlung per paypal) Dienstag geliefert wurden:

__ Bachbunge 4 Stk
__ Pfennigkraut 15 Stk
1 Seerose __ Attraction 
Gauklerblume gelb 3 Stk
Flatterbinse 3 Stk
__ Hechtkraut 7 Stk
__ Wasserpest 750 Gramm
__ Kalmus 7 Stk.
__ Igelkolben 6 Stk.
1 __ Seekanne (GROSS!)
__ Fieberklee 15 Stk
__ Zwergrohrkolben 3 Stk
__ Blutweiderich 9 Stk
Sumpfiris 1 (riesig)
__ Rohrkolben 7 Stk

Beim bestellen dachte ich mir: waaaahnsinn, wenn das mal alles da reinpasst.... 

Jetzt denk ich mir: waaaaahnsinn, das reicht doch nieeeeemals....  Was meint ihr?

Pflanz-Substrat ist Sand & Lehm, leuchtete mir so auch ein. Die Seerose hab ich in einen komplett geschlossenen Kübel gesetzt, ca 20 l und mittelfeinen Kiesel drauf. Steht noch auf Steinen, die ich abbaue, wenn die Blätter wachsen (ha-haaaa, wenigstens einmal mitgedacht! ).

Die Pflanzstufen habe ich mit Granit-Palisadenstücken nach vorn begrenzt, hab mir allerdings zu wenig Gedanken über die Substrat-Höhe gemacht... es sind jetzt nur so ca. 10 cm Sand-Lehmgemisch da, und auch nur auf den Stufen.  Bisschen wenig, oder? Ausserdem habe ich auf den Boden GARnichts gegeben, der ist nackt... der Fehler ist mir aufgefallen, als ich die Seekanne ins becken schmiß und mir dachte: "Die wird sich dann ja festkrallen! Moment- woran denn...?" 

Ebenso die Wasserpest, hab das Riesenbündel mit Blumendraht unten lose zusammengetuckt & mit einem Stein am Boden befestigt.... war das blöd?

Diese Rundum-Sumpfzone hab ich noch nicht bepflanzt, die Blümchen dafür stehen noch im Kübel (mir ist der Kies ausgegangen). 

Aber ausserdem frag ich mich hier auch: wofür sind denn diese „Abflüsse“ aus der Sumpfzone? Da rinnt das Substrat doch raus & eigentlich steht der Rand doch eh unter Wasser… ist diese Konstruktion Unsinn oder hab ich nen Denkfehler? Wie verschließe ich die Abflüsse denn am sinnigsten, wenn sie echt so unnötig sind, wie ich denke?

Bin sehr motiviert, aber natürlich war diese ganze Aktion jetzt extrem Ad hoc. Nach & nach fallen mir jetzt beim Einrichten DIE Sachen auf, die (mit ein bisschen konkreter Vorarbeit) schon vorab klar gewesen wären. Nichtsdestotrotz haben wir das Biest jetzt & ich möchte das Beste draus machen.

Fotos versuch ich noch heute zu machen & einzustellen, es sieht aber eben noch wüst aus…. 

Vielen Dank an alle, die bis hier hin durchgehalten & mitgelesen haben! Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, diese Plastikschale zu einem schönen Gartenfleck zu gestalten. Bitte um Vorschläge, gern auch Kritik und alles, was mich ein bischen schlauer macht...  

Lg,
tanja


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

hi!

so gings uns auch, 250 Pflanzen bestellt, und irgendwie siehts trotzdem noch leer aus    Wir hoffen auf starkes Wachstum ;-)

für die technischen Sachen gibts hier auch noch Profis, die Dir da weiterhelfen..

LG Susanne


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

hallo tanja :willkommen im forum 

für ne hau-ruck-aktion hast du doch fast alles gut gemacht 

zu den fragen:



> Ausserdem habe ich auf den Boden GARnichts gegeben, der ist nackt



du kannst dir im baumarkt nen sack spielkastensand und ein billiges plastikabflussrohrstück (was für ein wort  ) holen und so nachträglich substrat auf den boden einbringen, ohne dass du die nächsten tage ne extrem trübe brühe hast. also das rohr ins wasser bis knapp über den boden und oben vorsichtig schippchen für schippchen sand einrieseln lassen, gibt evtl. auch eine leichte trübung, es setzt sich aber wieder recht schnell ab.
dann hat auch die __ wasserpest und die __ seekanne was zum sich festkrallen 



> wofür sind denn diese „Abflüsse“ aus der Sumpfzone?



hinter den sinn dieser abflüsse ist hier auch noch niemand gekommen  ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass sie mit einem stück folie und eben auch wieder spielsand oder kiesel beschwert, geschlossen werden  solche reststücke bekommt man wohl vom verschnitt im baumarkt.



> Diese Rundum-Sumpfzone hab ich noch nicht bepflanzt, die Blümchen dafür stehen noch im Kübel (mir ist der Kies ausgegangen)



hierfür kannst du auch den o.g. sand verwenden und die pflanzen, bis sie fest angewachsen sind (gerade bei höheren) mit steinen fixieren. wobei mir die sand/stein-mischung auch so gefällt 


so, und jetzt auf  foddos machen, wüst hat es schon bei jedem von uns ausgeschaut, uns schockt nix


----------



## kashia89 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Fottos, Jawoll, Sire! *salutier* 

Mensch, geht das aber fix hier! Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Rohr, werd ich ausprobieren & a.d. Heimweg vom Büro malwiedereinbisschenGeldfürdenTeichausgeben.... 

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Spielsand & Fugensand? Als ich nach "Bausand" fragte, haben mich alle komisch angeguckt.... hab jetzt guten Lehmboden mit eingemischt. Allerdings in Fugensand....

Ist denn die Substrathöhe auf den Stufen nicht zu flach? NOCH könnte man (also: Mann... ) es mit nur mittlerem Aufwand ändern...

Susanne, wie lange läuft Dein Teich denn? Und hats anfangs sehr viele Algen gegeben?

Edit: ach, Du hast ja ein WELTMEER im Vergleich zu unserem Teichlein....  sehr hübsch! Sooooo solls auch mal aussehen!

Danke euch!


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

spielsand vs. fugensand?  ähmm....  

im spielsand ist schon ein gewisser lehmanteil, sonst würden die kuchen ja nicht halten  aber ob das der einzige unterschied ist, weiß ich nicht.

10 cm substrathöhe finde ich jetzt nicht soo wenig, aber packt sicherheitshalber vielleicht noch mal 5 cm drauf  also MANN 

ich bin zwar nicht susanne, aber bei meinem dieses frühjahr angelegten teichlein gab es bislang gar keine algen  vermutlich weil ich gleich ordentlich bepflanzt hatte, inkl uw-pflanzen


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

also unser Teich läuft jetzt seit 2 Jahren, Algenblüte gabs und gibts immer noch, ist aber kein Wunder, weil 

1. noch die Pflanzen richtig wachsen müssen ( die meisten haben wir erst dieses Jahr gesetzt nach der Rand- Neugestaltung)

und 2. wohnen bei uns Wasserschweine ( Koi)  die auch genügend Nährstoffe bringen....

so ganz wird man die Algenblüte glaub ich nie los, wenn die ersten warmen Frühlingstage kommen sind die Algen halt das Erste was wach wird....  


LG Susanne


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo,

die "Abflüsse" aus der Sumpfzone sind keine Abflüsse sondern "Zuflüsse" 

Wenn durch Verdunstung der Wasserspiegel unter die Kante Sumpf-Teich fällt, kann der Sumpf nicht mehr bewässert werden und es besteht die Möglichkeit das er austrocknet. Die "Zuflüsse" zögern diesen Moment etwas heraus.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

damit da nicht alles rausrieselt kann man ja ein Lochblech nehmen ( gibts auch aus Kunststoff) die Löcher damit ,,schliessen" und dahinter ne Ladung Kies  anbringen, dann kommt zwar Wasser rein und raus aber kein Kram aus dem Sumpfbeet

LG Susanne


----------



## kashia89 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

So, Foddos. Hoffe, das klappt jetzt.

Gute Idee, Susanne, mit dem Loch-"Blech" werd ichs mal probieren! Nachdem ich gerade noch den Bodengrund eingebracht hab, ist der Teich eh wieder trübe & schaumig genug.... hab übrigens Plan B gewählt: Frau ins Wasser, Sack mit Sand ins Wasser, unter Wasser aufschlitzen (also, den Sack...) & voooorsichtig auskippen. Klappte sehr gut, nur kalt wars.... 

Was meint ihr zur Pfütze?


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

na sieht doch schon ganz schön aus 

verwendet ihr vom aushub noch was, um das becken "vorne" noch bündig mit dem boden zu bekommen oder wie löst ihr das?

die pflanzen, die man sieht, lassen aber die lätschen hängen... :? hoffentlich erholen die sich!

die trübung wird sich bald legen, wann gehts an die sumpfzone?


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

wird doch    das Grünzeug kommt bestimmt auch wieder


----------



## kashia89 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo,

ja klar, der Rand wird noch unterfüllt. Ist jetzt noch nicht angeglichen, weil die grasnarbe davor ja noch abgestochen werden muß & es so einfacher ist weil mehr Platz...die Bruchsteinplatten, die man noch so rumliegen sieht, werden als Rasenkante eingelassen. Leider steht der Teichrand gerade vorn ca 2 cm über dem Boden; der Garten ist schräg, und die Jungs hielten es für ne gute Idee, lieber vorne rausgucken zu lassen als hinten tieferzulegen...  Aber ich beschwer mich nicht, schließlich haben die fleißig geschüppt! Wird schon! 

Was mach ich denn jetzt mit dem __ Hornkraut? Einfach schwimmen lassen & irgendwann hält es sich fest? oder doch mit Stein beschweren?

GöGa hat übrigens beschlossen, daß 10 cm genug sind... naja... ich hoffe es.

@Katja: meinst Du den __ Fieberklee? Hm.... dachte, der wäre einfach nur geschockt; meinste, der ist nachhaltig hinüber? Mir wurde gesagt, das Zeug ist wie Unkraut & unkaputtbar...  hoffe nicht, daß ers hinter sich hat!
Das im Hintergrund ist eine normale __ Iris die aber eigentlich ganz gut aussieht... nur links etwas knautschig.

Sumpfzone kommt Freitag, morgen werden erstmal die fehlenden Materialien gekauft. 

Weiß übrigens jemand, ob Kirschlorbeer-Holz giftig ist? Habe ein paar schöne Äste, die ich gern z.T. ins Wasser hängen lassen würd...

Dank euch & schönen Abend!
Lg, 
tanja


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

das __ hornkraut soll wohl auch irgendwann von selbst abtauchen, ich bin allerdings eher ungeduldig und habs mit gummi und steinchen beschleunigt  

na nachhaltig hinüber wird der klee wohl hoffentlich nicht sein, er braucht halt ein wenig, bis er zu kräften kommt, nachschiebt und seine "arbeit" aufnimmt :?

kirschlorbeer an sich ist ja giftig (für uns menschen), aber das holz? 

  und falls ja, ob es den freiwillig kommenden bewohnern was ausmacht? kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja,

auch von mir ein :willkommen,

die Substrathöhe mit 10 cm ist völlig ausreichend ich hab gerade mal 5 cm, wenn überhaupt.

LG Markus


----------



## kashia89 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Wir rödeln jetzt erstmal weiter, ist ja noch ne Menge zu tun.... 

Werde vorsichtshalber auf den Kirschlorbeer IM Wasser verzichten; besser is das. Vielleicht läßt sich ja noch irgendwo was anderes auftreiben.

Markus, mein Mann mag Dich; ich habs nach Deinem Beitrag aufgegeben, ihn mit wiiiiinzigen ersten Modifikationen (wie Substraterhöhungen)  zu nerven... wehe, das klappt jetzt dochnicht!   Nein, ich vertraue Dir!

Die nächsten Bilder gibts nach dem WE mit (hoffentlich) schon ganz hübsch gebautem Bild.... sofern keine neuen Fragen auftauchen... 

lg, tanja


----------



## StefanBO (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja,

du kannst deinen Mann ja bitten, dir das Buch "_Beispielhafte Gartenteiche_" von _Norbert Jorek_ (Naturagard) zu schenken. Dort könntest du z.B. lesen:



> Eine Dicke von 1 cm reicht für den Boden völlig aus. [...] Durch herabsinkende Pflanzenreste wächst der Boden noch schnell genug in die Höhe.



Für die Pflanzterrassen werden dort 10 bis 20 cm Bodenschicht empfohlen.


----------



## kashia89 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Guten Morgen Stefan,

glaub, genaus so ein Buch sollte ich mir NICHT angucken... sonst will ich alles auf Null drehen und rupp die ganze Schüssel wieder aus einander...   Nenene!  Werds mir aber als Herbstlektüre kaufen, damit das Frühjahr 2013 nicht so langweilig wird.... schönes Hobby hab ich mir da gesucht! 

Das Substrat a.d. Terrassen ist zwischen 8 und 13 cm dick, denke mittlerweile auch, es wird reichen.

Übrigens: Dein wunderschöner Bachlauf hat mich inspiriert, ich werd meinen jetzt auch primär basteln... sehr lauschig bei Dir! Und dann noch aus Bochum, meiner alten Heimat!  Werd meinen Vögelchen also auch einen schönen Pool bieten...

lg, erfolgreichen Arbeits-Endspurt (WE in Siiiiiicht!!),
tanja


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja,

herzlich Wíllkommen bei uns.



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die "Abflüsse" aus der Sumpfzone sind keine Abflüsse sondern "Zuflüsse"
> 
> Wenn durch Verdunstung der Wasserspiegel unter die Kante Sumpf-Teich fällt, kann der Sumpf nicht mehr bewässert werden und es besteht die Möglichkeit das er austrocknet. Die "Zuflüsse" zögern diesen Moment etwas heraus.



Das funktioniert meines Wissens ganz selten. Wenn man die Sumpfrinne feucht halten will, ist man mit Ufermatte unter Zuhilfenahme der Kapillarwirkung besser bedient. Aber am besten ist immer noch, ab und zu mal Wasser nachzufüllen.

Tanja - man rechnet pro m Ufer 4 bis 5 Pflanzen ohne Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen. Ein bisschen Lehm im Sand ist prima. (Solange kein Zement drin ist, ist alles in Ordnung....) 

Und wo sind die Fotos


----------



## kashia89 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Christine,

... äh... Fotos sind in Beitrag # 9.... oder missverstehe ich Dich gerade? Neue gibts noch nicht, haben heute erstmal Sand & Kies (für die Deko) gekauft. Auch wahnsinn: 1 Beutel Kiesel á 25 kg kostet 4,50 €, 1/4 m³ loser Kiesel (ca 350 kg) 13,- €.... das is mal ne Differenz! :shock

Okay, bei der Formel hab ich eindeutig zu wenig Pflanzen...  wie vermutet! Dein Teichlein ist übrigens wunderbar, so zugewuchert soll meiner auch mal werden.

Freu mich drauf, morgen wieder loszulegen!


----------



## burki (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die "Abflüsse" aus der Sumpfzone sind keine Abflüsse sondern "Zuflüsse"
> 
> Wenn durch Verdunstung der Wasserspiegel unter die Kante Sumpf-Teich fällt, kann der Sumpf nicht mehr bewässert werden und es besteht die Möglichkeit das er austrocknet. Die "Zuflüsse" zögern diesen Moment etwas heraus.



darum habe ich zwischen dieser rinne und dem tiefen teil des pe beckens ufermatte gelegt so wird immer etwas wasser in die rinne gezogen.


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*



kashia89 schrieb:


> Dein Teichlein ist übrigens wunderbar, so zugewuchert soll meiner auch mal werden.



Du solltest mal aktuelle Fotos sehen 



Aber das wird bei Dir auch - nur etwas Geduld!


----------



## StefanBO (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja,

ich hoffe, du hast das Wochenende gut nutzen können 

Wo liegt denn deine neue Heimat? Im Profil ist noch einen Bochumer PLZ angegeben 

Ein Bachlauf ist eine schöne Teicherweiterung, aber da gibt es auch wieder einige Dinge zu beachten - siehe Suchfunktion  Stichwort Wasserverluste - die Mündung (Kapillarkräfte) und Spritzwasser/Wind sind da Punkte, die man beachten sollte; bei mir war es jedenfalls so  

Beim fischfreien Biotopteich sollte bei der Planung auch beachtet werden, dass eine starke Strömung von vielen Teichbewohnern nicht vertragen wird, und von Bewohnern von Fliessgewässern umgekehrt kein ruhiges Wasser (wenn die Pumpe mal abgeschaltet wird).

Die Einbuchtungen in der Abgrenzung der Sumpfzone führen auch dazu, dass bei sinkendem Wasserspiegel im Sommer nicht plötzlich eine Falle für sich dort aufhaltende Tiere entsteht.


----------



## kashia89 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ein arbeitsreiches Wochenende liegt hinter uns, aber richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Auf der einen Seite hab ich keinen Platz mehr, Pflanzen zu setzten, auf der anderen Seite siehts noch leer aus... kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das mal einwächst. Sind ja alles nur so kleene Stengelchen. Bein Kauf dachte ich noch: is doch gut, wachsen sollen die im teich, aber jetzt siehts mickrig aus. Mal sehen, daß ich vielleicht noch so´n paar Pflanztaschen reinhänge...
Das __ Hornkraut schwimmt übrigens immer noch, das mistige. Döppen hilft auch nicht. Werd ihn wohl doch noch an einen Stein fesseln & versenken.

Was mir ausserdem nicht klar war: in einem naturnahen Teich, so liest man, haben Mücken keine größere Chance als in anderen, da __ Käfer, Libellenlarven etc die Mückenlarven wegfressen. Die Mücken scheinen aber die Algen der Tierwelt zu sein; sie sind eindeutig die Ersten!  Keine einzige Libellenlarve, aber Mückenparty über (Eltern) und unter Wasser (Nachwuchs...) Hab die Befürchtung, daß ich die 3 Tage Sommer dieses Jahr mit 140.000 neuen Haus- nein, Terrassentierchen teilen werde...  

Außerdem war das Wasser erst extrem gelblich-trüb (klar: Sand, Lehm etc), jetzt hat der Kram sich abgesetzt und über allem liegt ein stumpfer, gelblicher Film... könnte Schreien! 

Wenigstens die Umrandung macht sich; bekomme einen Haufen Vinca alba - weißblühendes __ Immergrün - und Frauenmantel für kleines Geld. 

@Stefan: die PLZ war wohl ein Gewohnheits-Vertipper. Wohn jetzt in Erkelenz, komme aber aus __ Linden... werd mich mal um die Aktualisierung bemühen (gleich nachdem ich wiedererlernt hab, wie man Fotos komprimiert-letztens konnte ichs noch, jetzt klappt es nciht mehr! Nicht mein Tag heute...)

Euch allen einen schönen (Fußball-)Abend & fröhliches Wuseln!

Lg, tanja


----------



## kashia89 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

... kanns ja doch noch...


----------



## Connemara (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Na, das wird doch immer besser...sehr schön!


----------



## kashia89 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Danke Dir, Birgit! Heute find ich´s auch schon nicht mehr so schlimm, aber vorgestern hatte ich echt die __ Nase voll...  Guck mir dann immer die wunderbar eingewachsenen Exemplare von anderen an & befürchte, daß meiner so nieeeeemals aussehen wird!  By the way: wann gibts denn neue Fotos von DEINEM Paradies...? 

Heute hab ich die ersten __ Libellen gesichtet, ein paar dicke __ Käfer sind abgetaucht, als ich an den Teichrand kam, und das Wasser wird tatsächlich klarer. Denke, es wird!

Hattet ihr auch anfangs diesen richtigen Lehm-"Film" auf allem? Oder hab ich doch zu viel Lehm eingebracht?


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo,

  Mir geht es genauso wie Dir !!! Das wird noch dauern bis wir auch sooo schön

eingewachsene Teiche haben wie manch andere hier.

ABER  der erste Schritt ist gemacht nun heißt es Geduld!

Das mit dem Lehm hatte ich auch aber gute 3 Wochen dann war das Wasser klar!


----------



## Connemara (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*



kashia89 schrieb:


> Danke Dir, Birgit! Heute find ich´s auch schon nicht mehr so schlimm, aber vorgestern hatte ich echt die __ Nase voll...  Guck mir dann immer die wunderbar eingewachsenen Exemplare von anderen an & befürchte, daß meiner so nieeeeemals aussehen wird!  By the way: wann gibts denn neue Fotos von DEINEM Paradies...?
> 
> Heute hab ich die ersten __ Libellen gesichtet, ein paar dicke __ Käfer sind abgetaucht, als ich an den Teichrand kam, und das Wasser wird tatsächlich klarer. Denke, es wird!
> 
> Hattet ihr auch anfangs diesen richtigen Lehm-"Film" auf allem? Oder hab ich doch zu viel Lehm eingebracht?




Hallo Tanja,
neue Fotos gibit es immer zwischendurch mal ...ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende mal wieder mehr Zeit haben werde. Habe zumindest meine bis jetzt erste  Seerosenblüte für dieses Jahr im entsprechenden Thread hochgeladen 

Den Film hatte ich auch erst drauf und mir Sorgen gemacht, dass das nicht weg geht...ist es aber!


----------



## kashia89 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo zusammen,

Geduld ist tatsächlich die beste Zutat für Gartenteiche.... wenn man die ausreichend hat, geht wirklich vieles besser.  Mein Schmodderfilm ist ziemlich abgesetzt, hab die seerose schon 2 Steine tiefersetzen können und - hurra! - eine Blüte ist a.d. Weg....

Soviel Positives. Jetzt kommt das Aber.

Wie gesagt ist der Teich ja leider nicht ganz eingelassen, es stehen als so ca 5 cm am vorderen Bereich raus. Hab mit Bruchplatten und Erde (Fottooos) angeglichen, sieht aber irgendwie immer noch merkwürdig aus. Habe jetzt günstig bei Ebay Ufermatte erstanden, 65 cm breit, und gedenke damit den hässlichen schwarzen Wulst zu verkleiden.... EIGENTLICH wäre die Matte breit genug, um quasi von aussen über den Rand, durch die Sumpfzone und dort auch noch über die Sumpfzonen-Wulst (unter Wasser) zu reichen- leider hab ich aber die Sumpfzone schon bepflanzt, siehe oben. :evil Verflixt! Was würdet ihr machen: alles nochmal raus, die eben anwachsenden Pflänzchen nochmal rauszerren, die Matte dafür aber direkt richtig und endgültig (HOFFENTLICH!!!) legen, oder frickeln? 

Ausserdem weiß ich nicht so recht, wie das mit der Kapilarsperre in dem Fall funktioniert... kann ich einen breiten Streifen von Teichfolie unter die Ufermatte in die Sumpfzone legen, Ufermatte drauf und am Ende (aussen) die Folie einmal ein paar Zentimeter um die Matte schlagen? Würde dann gern beides ein paar Zentimeterchen in dem "Hügel" um den Rand versenken lassen, der wird ja üppig bepflanzt...

Hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine & könnt mir helfen. Würde gern am WE mit dem neuerlichen Umbau starten... 

Danke & lg,
tanja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja, 

ich würde versuchen, dass Du ausserhalb einen kleinen Ufergraben anbringst.
Lege diesen mit einer Teichfolie aus und lass diese in den Teich hängen.
Dann kannst Du über die Teichfolie die Ufermatte hängen, diese natürlich vorher
einsanden.
Versuch das doch mal an einer Stelle von ca. 2m.

Ich hoffe Du kannst mir folgen, ansonsten klick bei meiner Signatur in Teichumbau,
da habe ich erklärt wie man nachträglich einen Ufergraben anbringen kann.


LG Markus


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja,

auch wenn es zusätzliche Arbeit ist, ich würde die Pflanzen noch mal rauspulen und nicht mit der Ufermatte frickeln. Und dann so, wie Markus das erklärt hat. Das Gefrickel bringt Dir nur Ärger, das Zeug hält nicht, rutscht runter etc. Machs gleich und die hast die nächsten Jahre Zeit zum Genießen.


----------



## kashia89 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Christine,

ja, ich denke auch, daß ich das tun & die ganze Sumpfzone nochmal auseinander nehmen werd. Letztendlich ist das ein Rückschlag von "nur" 14 Tagen; ob alle Pflanzen das überleben, werd ich dann ja sehen. Dann kann ich aber in der nächsten Saison perfekt starten!

@Markus: Hm, wenn ich die Sache mit der Sumpfzone richtig verstanden habe, dann muß doch jenseits dieser Zone (also GANZ aussen) die Teichfolie in jedem Fall höher liegen als der Wasserspiegel, oder? Dann ist das für uns garnicht praktikabel; der Teich steht ja eh schon ein paar cm aus dem Boden. Wenn ich jetzt noch eine Kuhle (Beet) buddel, müßte ich fast Berge bauen und hab dann einen Ring um den Teich.... das wollte ich gerade nicht haben.
Übrigens: seeeehr schöner Teich, gute Dokumentation! 

Hm, irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, daß man das Ende der Matte mit irgendwas "versiegeln" kann, so daß die Kapillarwirkung unterbrochen ist? Weiß jemand was darüber?

Fröhliches teicheln an alle,
lg, tanja


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

 *fingerheb*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/32


----------



## kashia89 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Super!!  Daaanke Dir!

Aber wie wird das genau gemacht? Wie hast Du Deine Ufermatte verlaufen lassen, an welcher Stelle einen "Ring" gezogen? Wäre das für meine "Problempfütze"  anwendbar?

Sorry fürs bohren... 
lg, tanja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja,

nein die Teichfolie aussen für den Ufergraben muss nicht höher liegen wie der Wasserspiegel.
Normalerweise lässt man den Ufergraben 2 - 3 cm niedrieger wie den höchsten Wasserstand
im Teich - damit ein zurücklaufen des nährstoffreichen Wassers aus dem Ufergraben in
den Teich verhindert wird.

LG Markus


----------



## kashia89 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Okay, dann versteh ichs nicht... 

Denn zum Mitschreiben für Greenhorns : Also, ich hab den dicken Plastik-"Rand" von der Teichschale, der ein paar (ca. 5) cm über dem Boden. Dahinter buddel ich dann, sagen wir mal, eine 40 cm tiefe Kuhle, lege über den Plastikwulst, und über die gesamte Kuhle Teichfolie und genauso Ufernmatte.

Mit dem Rand der Folie mach ich- was? Senkrecht aufstellen, ein paar cm lang- vielleicht 2 cm? Die Folie muß ein Stück länger sein als die Ufernmatte, richtig? Und darf dann auf Rasen-Niveau sein? Aber warum zieht mir denn dann die Ufermatte den Teich nicht leer, sozusagen- bzw eben bis auf 45 ca unter den Normal-Wasserspiegel?

Entschuldige, wenn ich zu doof frage, aber ich möchte so gern alles verstehen um mich richtig zu entscheiden, wie´s weitergeht!

lg, tanja


----------



## kashia89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, euch auf den Geist zu gehen- was meint ihr dazu, die Ufermatte mit Aquarium-Silikon aufzukleben? Also, den Mattenrand genau auf dem äußeren, oberen Rand der Schale aufkleben & den Rest eben in den Teich hängen lassen? Oder vielleicht 1 cm überhängen lassen nach aussen? Wäre ja in jedem Fall oberhalb des Wasserspiegels und ohne Kontakt zum Erdreich

Ich weiß, daß auch Aq-Silikon nicht schadstoffrei ist, hätte aber die Möglichkeit, mit Regenwasser über den ganzen Sommer große Wasserwechsel zu machen. Außerdem hab ich davon noch eine große Kartusche da... 

lg, tanja


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja,

wenn das Becken aus PE ist, wird das nicht lange halten.


----------



## kashia89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Christine,

warum nicht? Meinst Du wegen der Klebefähigkeit auf dem Rand? Würde die Ufermatte auf dem rand nur ohne Belastung fixieren müssen; die Ufermatte würde ja durch die "Sumpfzone" im Becken laufen und hier mit Lehm-/Sandgemisch & ggef Kies & Steinen (für die Optik) beschwert werden... oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?

Wie hattest Du das denn mit dieser Flüssigfolie gemacht, wenn ich nochmal nachbohren darf? 

Was mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist ehrlich gesagt der kapillareffekt... irgendwie will ich die Gesetze hierzu nicht so recht begreifen. Hab den Fachbeitrag gelesen & viel über die Suchfunktion nachgeguckt, aber ich versteh es einfach nicht...


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hi Tanja,

jaaa - also auf PE klebt eigentlich so gut wie nichts. Auch kein Silikon.

Kapillareffekt Ich versuch es mal: Kapillare sind ganz feine Saugröhrchen, durch die das Wasser einfach rausgesaugt wird, wenn sie am äußeren Ende nach unten gehen oder mit saugendem Material in Verbindung kommen. Wenn diese feinen Saugröhrchen, das kann zum beispiel eine kleine Falte in der Folie sein, aber nach oben enden, saugen sie nicht. Deshalb wird ja empfohlen, den äusseren Rand der Teichfolie nach oben zu stellen.

Zur Ufermatte: Diese Flüssigfolie ist sehr dünnflüssig. Die Ufermatte ist wie sehr grober Filz. Dadurch saugt sie sehr gut, denn die Hohlräume zwischen den Fasern wirken auch wie Kapilare. Wenn ich jetzt die Flüssifolie am äusseren Rand auf die Matte träufle, setzt sie sich zwischen die einzelnen Fasern und es entsteht ein geschlossener Ring, der die Saugfähigkeit unterbricht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo Tanja, 
das Wasserniveau im Ufergraben soll ja nur geringfügig niedriger sein als der maximale
Wasserstand im Teich.
D.h. wenn es irgendwann mal stark regnet und Dein Teich fast eben voll ist, dann wird
durch den Kapilareffekt das Wasser so lange aus dem Teich gesaugt bis das Niveau
im Ufergraben gleich hoch wie das im Teich ist.
Wenn jetzt das Wasserniveau im Ufergraben 5 cm höher wäre als im Teich würde über
die Ufermatten das nährstoffreiche Wasser vom Ufergraben in den Teich gesogen.

Deshalb macht man den Überlauf des Ufergrabens ca. 2 cm niedriger als das max.
Teichniveau um ein Befüllen des Teiches aus dem Ufergraben zu verhindern.

LG Markus


----------



## kashia89 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: 3000l spontaner Fertigteich- obs so klappen wird?*

Hallo nochmal,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Erklärungsversuche.... glaub, ich habs verstanden!  Vielleicht.  Die Theorie ist aber nicht das wirkliche Problem, die Praxis macht irgendwie die Schwierigkeiten..

Hab aus verschiedenen Gründen die Ufermatte zur Seite gelegt (zum Glück wird sie ja nicht schlecht...) und werde mich im nächsten Jahr daran begeben. Zwar schade, aber nicht zu ändern...

Mittlerweile ist der Teich soweit umpflanzt und so kann ich damit leben. Über den Herbst und Winter werde ich mir dann neue Ideen fürs nächste Jahr holen.

Nochmal Danke für die Hilfe,
lg, tanja


----------

